# Early Multi



## bigleaf (Feb 5, 2018)

It seems to me that some Multiflora paph are blooming early. Bloomed couple Paph Shin-Yi Amber 3 Paph Prince Edward of York in bloom and bud. Probably 4 or 5 Paph rothschildianum in bud close to open in couple days. Paph anitum is in bud. 

Maybe not just Paph bloom early. Rhycostylis gigantea already been blooming for weeks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2018)

True for me too...a roth and 2 WBW x roth


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2018)

strangely, multis flowered months early down-under in 2017


----------

